# What religion do your practice



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

if i got a religion wrong or didn't mention a major religion sorry. If you say your Omish(sp?) your lying.

also im a christian by choice

also if u have a belief in having no belief it's still considered atheist in this poll.. there's some contradicting philosophical thing with atheism.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pfurism...everyday


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

did know my religion until i was 16 raised buddhist but went to church every once in awhile..........cool teachings.......made me think alot about life


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> mr_meanor Posted on Dec 1 2003, 12:29 PM im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake


I thought about that, and I'm thinking that even though they are a fake, that's at least 1 hour out of the week that they are not dumb donkeys.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > mr_meanor Posted on Dec 1 2003, 12:29 PM im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake
> 
> 
> I thought about that, and I'm thinking that even though they are a fake, that's at least 1 hour out of the week that they are not dumb donkeys.


 I wouldnt be too sure about that.

Im Christian myself.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake


 Im a christian ...... all the people at churches are not fake.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im a catholic.. but dont practice. Actually I dont even know how to pray, let alone know what to do in church. But I believe that you dont need to go to gods house to show him you worship him.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

no religion, I do worship Morrison however.

that IS a fact.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

christian...yet i havnt found a church that suits me.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

P-furyism

It doesn't require much prayer but it requires the daily sacrifice of live goldfish to my god Rhombeus


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Agnostic....I belive in a "higher power"....but I don't put a name or face to it...just one of lifes big mysterys I probly will never figure out......


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

None....


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I voted other.
I usually worship at the alter of Horace Smith & Daniel B. Wesson.








Later
Eric


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> None....


 evil ..i say ..your pure EVIL


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I recently began following my Celtic roots and became deeply interested in researching the "Old Religion." Most would refer to it as a form of Paganism. I'm not exactly sure what tradition I would be in yet, but I do know that I at least have most of the main beliefs.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Christian..I make an effort to try to go to church and I fully believe in a divine higher power . I also think some of the teachings of islam ( the non violent ones) are pretty good too.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake


First of all having a religion is not being told what to do. For example the Bible is not rules and restrictions for how you "have" to live your life, it is a guide. Not once in there does it say YOU CAN NOT do something, nor does it say YOU HAVE TO do something. You have a choice no matter what, even if your choice is not to follow a religion. Secondly, I take this post as a direct offense since I am christian and go to church. Some of the all around best people Ive ever met are from my church. How in any way are they fake?! You are obviously an arrogant thick-witted m**********r and don't know what the f*ck you're talking about.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

im a christian....i used to go to church at least twice a week but our youth group broke up im sorta looking around now....being a christian has changed my life in a profound way...i used to be pretty messed up in highschool but after my friend encouraged me to join his youth group i turned my life around....i agree with the sack...christianity guided me throughout my life..plus you dont score any points for going to church..it was my decistion to keep myself from trouble and going to church helped me learn more about god.....i dont want to go further into this but you know what i mean...


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

:nod: Christian.

P.S.- "Monotheism" is pretty general...I mean, Christianity, Judiaism, and Islam are all Monotheistic. It just means we believe in only *one* God...As opposed to several (i.e.- Hinduism).


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake
> ...


 Prozac..... IS your friend.

2 other people besides me voted buddhism, show your face fools!!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake
> ...


 hey dipshit, keep representing your christian beliefs by using language like and making a fool of yourself!! I saw a few Christian sins you commited in that post, hope you are praying for forgivness









ps.. I didn't post in this thread to be judged just stating some personal experiences I have encountered, I think a more proper approach would have been to not have taken offense and seen what you could have done help or to change my opinion, or thats what a normal christian would have done, I guess a fake wanna-be f****t ass bitch like yourself might take the approach you obviously did.

pps.. change your avatar you fake ass wanna be, I doubt jesus would appreciate that...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:
> 
> 
> > mr_meanor said:
> ...


 Wow i didnt know they talk like that a church these days either. And I also dont think that mr meanor was trying to insult you, he was just stating his experience. And I dont think that your response is going to help to change it. Way to help enlighten him buddy! And is your avatar display a christian act too!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

saying everyone at church is fake IS an insult. If someone called you, your friends, and family fake wouldnt you be insulted. Im not sayin the sack shouldve called you thickwitted etc.. but to say all people at church are fake is ignorant unless you personally know everyone that goes to church.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> saying everyone at church is fake IS an insult. If someone called you, your friends, and family fake wouldnt you be insulted. Im not sayin the sack shouldve called you thickwitted etc.. but to say all people at church are fake is ignorant unless you personally know everyone that goes to church.


ok let me rephrase this for all you politically correct mother fu*kers out there...

one of my beliefs is to not go to my local church were everyone is fake..

now nobody can talk sh*t because you have never attended my church and you don't know if they are or not, now carry on and disregard my post that was posted without much thought and damn sure wasn't meant to cause such a fuss

besides this thread asked for opinions I gave mine, who cares if it insults you, read it and carry along, you call an opinion I have ignorant?? I bet I could go through all your posts and find hundreds of things you posted an opinion about, but because you don't know the behaviour of every Piranha on the planet, you would be ignorant according to your post... think before you post ignorant stuff


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > None....
> ...


 Don't make me live up to my name, boy...







You'd be very sorry!

Muhahahahahaaaa.........


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer you'd be very sorry!!!, *stands next to judazzz, holding a box of mouldy cheese*


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

I think the problem is nobody is defining by what they mean by *fake.*
Is fake synonymous with hypocritical? That they attend a church that teaches one set of ethics and they leave there and practice another set of ethics?

That's a fact of life. God is divine, but people are only human.

Because some people in the church refuse to practice Christian ethics really isn't just cause to denounce the entire church as "fake".


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was baptized christian but am turning catholic, and me and kev believe that church is an everyday thing therfore you don't have to go to god's house to worship or represent him. We believe in him that is enough for us.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> I was baptized christian but am turning catholic, and me and kev believe that church is an everyday thing therfore you don't have to go to god's house to worship or represent him. We believe in him that is enough for us.


 you guys ARE married.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I am nothing. My mom is jewish dad is luthern so i decide to go with being atheist. But i am thinking of converting to pfuryism.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Last time I checked, Catholicism was a form of Christianity, so why is it separate?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Last time I checked, Catholicism was a form of Christianity, so why is it separate?


 that's like saying judaism is the same as both

catholics pray to/through mary
christians pray to/through jesus to get to god
not sure bout jews, i think they just pray to god because they believe that the messiah hasn't come. 
islam prays to/through allah instead of jesus.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > I was baptized christian but am turning catholic, and me and kev believe that church is an everyday thing therfore you don't have to go to god's house to worship or represent him. We believe in him that is enough for us.
> ...


 not quite yet but in time







got to have the cash to pay for things


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Boxer, it just dawned on me, you don't have Wicans or Devil Worshippers.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

forgot about wicans, devil worshipping is under pfuryism and other :O

i knew a girl who was wican, she scared the sh*t out of me, she was hot tho


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > im not in to being told whay I am supposed to do, I have beliefs but one of them is to not go to church were everyone is fake
> ...


Sounds very christian to me...









I suggest you to tone it down a little: if you feel the need to defend your belief, fine, go ahead.
But do it in a normal way (and don't blatantly offend someone who thinks different): if you are unable to do so, for whatever reason, just shut up...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i understand if this offeneds you the*s*ack but one thing of being christian is acting christian like










edit: put thepack instead of sack


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

What makes you think christians are different from everyone else? Some of you seem to have an inacurate image of what a christian is. We are human just like any other person. I walk through the halls of my highschool and I can't pick a christian out of a group of people. I appologize for my earlier post, but wouldn't you be offended if someone called your family, friends, and yourself fake?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Rock on fellow Christians!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

My favorite wicans are:

Prue Halliwell
Piper Halliwell
Phoebe Halliwell
Sabrina Spellman


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

charmed is an awesome show


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

born catholic...............


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> forgot about wicans, devil worshipping is under pfuryism and other :O
> 
> i knew a girl who was wican, she scared the sh*t out of me, she was hot tho


You are ignorant. Wiccans aren't devil worshipers. They are Pagans, and Pagans don't believe in Satan, or Hell for that matter. Therefore, they cannot worship him. For the record, I am not a Wiccan, but I do share some of the same beliefs about the earth. If that chick you knew claimed to worship Satan, then she was just as clueless as you are and isn't really a Wiccan. I see far too many people claiming to worship Satan and calling themselves Wiccan/Pagans at the same time. Not possible. Chances are that they are trying to make a statement and be different when in reality they are making themselves look like fools.

Oh, and Catholics are Christians. The defining characteristic of being a Christian is believing that Jesus is the Saviour. That makes them Christian. Just because they pray to Mary doesn't make them not Christians. They may have a different way of going about it, but they still are Christians.

Oh, and Monotheism would also cover a bunch of the religions stated. Please do some research before you make such a thread.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > forgot about wicans, devil worshipping is under pfuryism and other :O
> ...


no draco you're ignorant

as blast14 said before me


> Boxer, it just dawned on me, you don't have Wicans or Devil Worshippers.


he said wicans or devil worshippers. i know what a wican is, they are supposedly considered 'good witches' which is oxymoronic. blast said or devil worshippers which i said as "other". commas in the english language are used for a pause for an incompleted thought.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish Posted on Dec 2 2003, 11:28 AM
> 
> Last time I checked, Catholicism was a form of Christianity, so why is it separate?


King Henry the 8th said so? j/k


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Oh, and Monotheism would also cover a bunch of the religions stated. Please do some research before you make such a thread.


bleh oops monotheism meant polytheism. someone understood what i meant since they voted it that or they were as dumb as i was during the time.

Yes you are right about christianity and catholicism are very closely alike because protestant christians derived from catholics as many of us all know. Catholics are also considered Christian but it's a large subgroup. Would you see many protestant christians going to catholic churches exclusively? No


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

boxer said:


> i know what a wican is, they are supposedly considered 'good witches' which is oxymoronic. blast said or devil worshippers which i said as "other".


Wiccans are not "good witches." I never said they were. They use magick and rituals to get in touch with their spirituality and feel closer to their God and Goddess (as Christians use prayer and meditation to get in touch with their God). They don't cast spells on people as you would think.

Why would it be an oxymoron to have "good" and "witch" together anyways? Not all witches are bad. We can thank movies and storybooks for making it seem that way though.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pagan is a christian/ Jewish / blah blah term, 
There is nothing wrong with not accepting the accepted religions, to refer 
to paganism being a religion is to validate you being lower than them.

I for one I'm not a "Pagan"


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Paganism is not an organized religion, by far. It is also a very broad term, which was originally used to lump together any "religion" that went against the traditional Judeo/Christian views. I've even heard people refer to Buddhism and similar beliefs as "Pagan." When I say "Pagan," I am specifically referring to what was once the "Old Religion" of the Ancient Celts and the similar new revivals that have sprung up.

You are right in saying that it is not a religion, it is more a set of beliefs and a specific mindset. It doesn't really have a set of rules, which makes it unable to be an organized religion right there. Instead, followers are encouraged to form their own beliefs and aren't expected to accept whatever they are told.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

subject comes up a lot especially to get rises out of people.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

What about agnostics?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

christian all the way


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry for the double post.

This, my fine people, is why America has separation of Church and State. :smile:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> What about agnostics?:rock:


My b/f is Agnostic. He basically doesn't believe in anything, but is willing to admit that there may be something out there. He claims that he needs to have solid proof to believe anything, however, and will remain skeptical until he gets that proof.

He has more respect for "natural" beliefs, as I have chosen, than in relying on written word. He can see and feel nature, but he cannot feel a Christian God, or so he says.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> QUOTE (boxer @ Dec 2 2003, 03:30 PM)
> forgot about wicans, devil worshipping is under pfuryism and other :O
> 
> i knew a girl who was wican, she scared the sh*t out of me, she was hot tho


Boxer, why did she scare you?

I know if I saw Alyssa Milano in high heels and a tight leather outfit, that would scare me........please, don't hurt me


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> christian...yet i havnt found a church that suits me.


 hahaha


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

If jimmy walker wrote the bible, would you still follow it?

DYN-O-MITE!

the whole religion topic really fires people up, ive noticed atheist are the most adament with their choice. (in most cases)


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > saying everyone at church is fake IS an insult. If someone called you, your friends, and family fake wouldnt you be insulted. Im not sayin the sack shouldve called you thickwitted etc.. but to say all people at church are fake is ignorant unless you personally know everyone that goes to church.
> ...


 Thanks for rephrasing thats all I wanted. We may have a difference of opinions but as long as we both agree your first statement needed clarification.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Thanks for rephrasing thats all I wanted. We may have a difference of opinions but as long as we both agree your first statement needed clarification.


 I didn't agree it needed changing, but if it makes everyone happy then..


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for rephrasing thats all I wanted. We may have a difference of opinions but as long as we both agree your first statement needed clarification.
> ...


 I never said you changed it .







I only said you clarified it from saying everyone at church is fake to everyone at your local church is fake. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I never said you changed it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no biggie, guess what I am going bass fishing in 4 hours!! I will post pics in a week when I get back!!!

this is were I am going:

bass fishing baby!!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > I never said you changed it .:rock: I only said you clarified it from saying everyone at church is fake to everyone at your local church is fake. sorry for the misunderstanding.
> ...


 good luck fishin .


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i believe that there is no god, and there is no heaven and hell, i think that there was a big bang there was no god put the worl together in seven day or whartever. i think that god was made up to keep people in line and not to break laws and other rules.
religion keeps the peace between people, if there was no religion then there would be people running around killing people because they would not be scared of what is coming to them after they did it.

that my 2cents

stuart


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> i believe that there is no god, and there is no heaven and hell, i think that there was a big bang there was no god put the worl together in seven day or whartever. i think that god was made up to keep people in line and not to break laws and other rules.
> religion keeps the peace between people, if there was no religion then there would be people running around killing people because they would not be scared of what is coming to them after they did it.
> 
> that my 2cents
> ...


 I respect that opinion however I have a feeling it is going to get flamed in this thread, seams SOME OF THE christians in this thread are negative to anyone that doesn't believe the way they do.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

religieon doesnt keep peace, it creates war.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> religieon doesnt keep peace, it creates war.


 well that kind of depends, it keeps peace among communities or creates wars between beliefs


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > religieon doesnt keep peace, it creates war.
> ...


 true!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> religieon doesnt keep peace, it creates war.


 In itself, religion doesn't create war or strife...
In its purest form, religion is a something positive, a guide that teaches you how to live and behave, what is morally right and wrong (without disrespecting those that believe otherwise), and what virtues to embrace and which ones to dismiss.

The only times religion degenerates into something nasty is when people want to use (abuse!) it for their own interests, ie. when religion mixes with politics and (political) ideologies.
And unfortunately, that happens way too often....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ChosenOne22 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > christian...yet i havnt found a church that suits me.
> ...


 whats so funny about my statement?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yes, im back







, i practice P-Unitism (Plonker Unit)


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> plonker_from_mars Posted on Dec 3 2003, 06:12 AM yes, im back suspect.gif , i practice P-Unitism (Plonker Unit)


 :smile:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

you have 1111 posts at the moment :rasp: * congratulates u by throwing mouldy cheese at u*


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank you, I like bleu cheese


----------

